# 2 Boxes



## mikemac (Jan 4, 2010)

I took some time over the holidays to build a couple of boxes as Christmas gifts

Red Oak with Spalted maple lid:






and the 2nd is Jatoba, again with a spalted maple lid:






Cheers
Mike


----------



## theHullTurn (Jan 4, 2010)

I love them! Great work!


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Jan 4, 2010)

Those are nice...I want to make something similar to that for my daughter.


----------



## marter1229 (Jan 4, 2010)

Great boxes!
Terry


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 4, 2010)

Both very nice, whoever got those, got a special gift!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 4, 2010)

nice, real nice!


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 5, 2010)

Beautiful boxes.  I really like the wedges in the corners.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mike those are awesome. My wife saw the first one when you showed it me and guess what I have to do now, lol!


----------



## gvanweerd (Jan 5, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## mickr (Jan 5, 2010)

The top material is very pretty & I like your splines


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 8, 2010)

Beautiful Mike. I have a "thing" for boxes. Don't build them, just admire them.


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 8, 2010)

Your work is top shelf.  Congrats on an excellent build.  Those are quite nice!


----------



## jbostian (Jan 8, 2010)

Great looking boxes.

Jamie


----------



## Rcd567 (Jan 10, 2010)

very nice, I could never do something like that.


----------



## khogan16 (Jan 10, 2010)

They look really nice, you did a great job and should be proud of them.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## Rfturner (Jan 29, 2010)

*Boxes*

The Boxes look great unfortunatly I can't make boxes right now because of lack of equipment:frown:, But I love to make them, good job


----------

